#ubuntu-qa 2013-05-25
<kaziweb> Hi Mr. shobakey_ 
<kaziweb> how r u?
<shobakey_> hi kazi
<shobakey_> so  well
<kaziweb> if you type my half name and press tab button automatically it will complete my name.
<shobakey_> kazi  
<kaziweb> and if you give me msg with it , it will pop me with a notification.
<kaziweb> and I will understand the you or somebody wrote or send me some msg
<shobakey_> ok
<kaziweb> like you will see the change. as i m doing that.  shobakey_ 
<shobakey_> seem that i began to be sleepy
<kaziweb> you will see my name is in red.
<kaziweb> ok
<kaziweb> we will have IRC meeting here.
<shobakey_> it is so interesting
<kaziweb> this will be published.
<shobakey_> what IRC
<kaziweb> lastly do one thing
<kaziweb> IRC== Internet Relay Chat
<shobakey_> WHAT FOR ONLY CHAT
<kaziweb> right click on #ubuntu and make it favorite
<kaziweb> same way for #ubuntu-qa
<kaziweb> by this way in next log in you don't need to join again and again
<shobakey_> OK DONE
<kaziweb> in every login you will see both the channels there
<shobakey_> SEE 
<kaziweb> In #ubuntu you can get all your problems solution.
<shobakey_> PROBS FOR UBUNTU
<kaziweb> click on #ubuntu. see in right there are lots of of people waiting to help you.
<shobakey_> SEE
<kaziweb> there is one more channel named: #ubuntu-beginners
<kaziweb> you can join there as well.
<shobakey_> maybe
<shobakey_> tomorrow
<kaziweb> ok it is done today.
<shobakey_> happy dreams
<kaziweb> only this IRC chatting was remaining for you. and this is complete.
<shobakey_> thanks
<kaziweb> so good night for today.
<kaziweb> have a nice sleep.
<shobakey_> good night
